# What is the name of the "golden painted" coloration?



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Is there an official name for the coloration that is kinda a base of pale cream body, but then
some scales look like the ends were dipped in gold? And the very edges of the fins are black. 
It looks wicked cool! 
Just wondering what to ask breeders for or search on aquabid, etc.
Thanks!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cballas said:


> Is there an official name for the coloration that is kinda a base of pale cream body, but then
> some scales look like the ends were dipped in gold? And the very edges of the fins are black.
> It looks wicked cool!
> Just wondering what to ask breeders for or search on aquabid, etc.
> Thanks!


Well could you explain a little better? It kind of sounds like a marbled betta or a Butterfly? but do you have pictures of what you mean?

When you said pale cream colored body i instantly though of a Cambodian Butterfly!!

but i will need to see pictures to have a sure identification!!


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Here it is!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cballas said:


> Here it is!


ohh well that is easy!!

He is a Copper Dragon Plakat MALE!

and hes a gorgeous one too!!:-D:-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Actually, that looks more like a chocolate with iridescence.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hmmm I'd say gold dragon. BTW Chocolate isn't a color type...it's Faith's name for the color and her strain.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Also it isnt a dragon because it doesnt have a dragon heavily scaled mask. it is a copper iridescent.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya dragons almost look fake (to me, which is why when I first saw them they scared me lol). But theyre some amazing fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a beautiful fish!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya I'd love a pair of those but I'm gonna work on some blue dragon HMPKs for now


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

I hope another of this color is up for sale when my 3G is ready! Against some black gravel
w/ a funky pirate ship hiding decoration...And call him "El Dorado".


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It's true that chocolate isn't actually a color. Chocolates would be referred to as yellows or bi-colors at shows.

That guy looks like a dragon geno yellow bi-color.


----------

